# What was the Issue? (extended downtime)



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 27, 2004)

I might not have noticed but I was working last night and I must admit that was the longest I've seen the board being down.  Was it that virus that’s been running wild the last day or two?

If you don’t want to or can’t tell us I understand.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 27, 2004)

Cyberstreet itself was down for most of the night, I believe. When they finally went back up, we didn't. Thomas Heretic tried to telnet in this morning and got nothing; he concluded that the machine was physically off or disconnected from the network.

Shortly after that, we came back online.

If I was going to guess, i'd guess that cyberstreet got hammered by the virus and we were a casualty. That's just an assumption, though, and could easily be mistaken.

Hey, did i mention that the process of getting a new server is in the works?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 27, 2004)

I thought we got rid of cyberstreet entirely but I guess it was just the URL.

I wouldn't be surprised if it did though…  Most of the Internet was all FUBAR’d last night and that made for a rather long night.


Congratulations on 7500.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 27, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hey, did i mention that the process of getting a new server is in the works?



 Cool!


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Most of the Internet was all FUBAR’d last night and that made for a rather long night.



And naturally it happened on a night when I couldn't sleep and wanted EN World to keep me company.  I had to be satisfied with sprawling on the couch reading D20 stuff while the dog laid on me, snorring.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 27, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hey, did i mention that the process of getting a new server is in the works?



Oh, happy day! 

Er, so how far in the works is it? Is Morrus skimming catalogues, or is the sucker in the mail already? Or is it already arrived and having software loaded? Exactly what do you mean by "in the works"????


----------



## Len (Jan 27, 2004)

Fortunately, there's a team of crack professionals working on the problem. See:


			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> the boards are slow even when turned off!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 27, 2004)

When we get the new server up and running are we still going to be dependent upon Cyberstreet?


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 27, 2004)

Len said:
			
		

> Fortunately, there's a team of crack professionals working on the problem. See:



I'm disgusted. We Enworlders shouldnt have to go to nutkinland to get info on why enworld is down. Its a vile and disgusting place and Erics Grandma has no hold there!

Innocent Enworlders should not be exposed to that place. 

Might I suggest using the Enworld Live Journal Community to post news updates when the site is down?

Thus everyone can get the news in a nice docile enviroment.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> When we get the new server up and running are we still going to be dependent upon Cyberstreet?



They still need to purchase bandwith.

The way hosting works is that you can buy hosting/bandwith on someones machine/server. Usually you share machines with others...this includes ram and processer speed for database lookups and so forth.

When buying your own server you typically buy one from a hosting company and they host the site on your unique machine. Now you're no longer paying for space on a machine, you're paying for bandwith and maintinence only. 

I think.

The server will still prolly be hosted "at" cyberstreet physically. It least thats how I understand the whole thing to work. I could be wrong.

Alternativly Morrus can get a T1 line thats used solely for Enworld and host it himself, but thats even more expensive (in the short run) and time consuming.


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 27, 2004)

Things aren't moving much faster now.  In fact, EN World is so slow that I think I'll just spend the evening being productive instead.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2004)

It's been slow but we don't need a special place to know what's wrong.


----------



## Painfully (Jan 27, 2004)

Personally, I think cyberstreet is the problem.  Whenever EN World is down, the rest of the internet is just fine for me.  It's become quite the regular trend.

I think ENWorld needs to move to a new host, far, far away from cyberstreet (virtually speaking).


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 27, 2004)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> I'm disgusted. We Enworlders shouldnt have to go to nutkinland to get info on why enworld is down. Its a vile and disgusting place and Erics Grandma has no hold there!
> 
> Innocent Enworlders should not be exposed to that place.
> 
> ...



Here is the current En World Live Journal Community
http://www.livejournal.com/community/enworldlj/

Nobody has posted there since October, and I think the original moderator abandoned it.

Live Journal used to require codes but no longer does and accounts are free, so are communities. 

I can easily create a new En LJ Community and set PC/Darkness/Morrus as mods (i think) and then whenever Enworld is down that journal community can be used for people to keep aprised.

Also it would be cool to use it as a status journal of updates to the site, and server etc etc.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 28, 2004)

Painfully said:
			
		

> Personally, I think cyberstreet is the problem. Whenever EN World is down, the rest of the internet is just fine for me. It's become quite the regular trend.
> 
> I think ENWorld needs to move to a new host, far, far away from cyberstreet (virtually speaking).



I told morrus id volunteer my time to locate a suitable hosting company back when the donation drive was going on, however he decided to stay with cyberstreet since they were so helpfull.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 28, 2004)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Things aren't moving much faster now.  In fact, EN World is so slow that I think I'll just spend the evening being productive instead.



I'm just happy it's up!   My addiction gives me inhuman patience.   I hope you have a productive evening though. 

Arthur I think your right on the bandwidth and I wonder just how much of an issue Cyberstreet causes ENworld.  

This morning/last night I would love to have had an update I went to nutkinland but it's not really the message board I would like...   

I'm smart enough to know what the issue is usually SQL errors are ENworld only and can't find ENworld at all is cyberstreet's fault so I don't need the updates for regular downtimes but I wouldn't have minded a place to go last night.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 28, 2004)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> Thus everyone can get the news in a nice docile enviroment.




Woof. Either you just like poking bee hives or (most likely) your humor is very subtle indeed. In either case, I recommend a policy of live and let live. Insulting one board from the safety of another one isn't something we wish to encourage from anyone, please.

------------

When there is information about problems here one of us will generally post in the "General" forum at Nutkinland, updating folks.

Right now the boards are slow. As far as I can tell this is different than our normal database problems, although I'll turn them off for a few minutes a bit later and see if there is still a problem. 

A lot of you guys are mistaking cyberstreet (our host) for the problems with our server. Cyberstreet are pretty good guys. Our server, unfortunately, is no longer sufficient for the amount we have grown. This is what you're seeing when you see slowdowns. Once we get a hot new server and make sure we have enough bandwidth, we'll be all set.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 28, 2004)

PC, i just dont want to go there to have to find news or Enworlds status. I dont like going there at all, and I dont like being out of the loop either.

A "status" board seprate from the current server, yet not imbedded in another community would be a nice thing to have should the site go down. Kind of like a backdoor. 

Its just not fair that nutkinlanders get apprised of enworlds status when enworld is down, and enworlders do not (or have to resort going to nutkinland, which they shouldnt have too.)

I you see my logic? I hope?


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 28, 2004)

Quick question, you dont perchance have the stats on what the new server is?

Motherboard, processor, ghz speed, ram speed, etc etc.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 28, 2004)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> PC, i just dont want to go there to have to find news or Enworlds status. I dont like going there at all, and I dont like being out of the loop either.




The answer to me seems obvious.  All Admins need to have ArthurQ's phone number on a post it to their monitor.  That way, any problems happen they can immidiately call him 24/7 to keep him appraised of the workings of EN World.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 28, 2004)

We'll post server stats when we have 'em.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 28, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The answer to me seems obvious. All Admins need to have ArthurQ's phone number on a post it to their monitor. That way, any problems happen they can immidiately call him 24/7 to keep him appraised of the workings of EN World.



phhht. Thats your honor crothian.

I just think it would be nice for a specific outlet to keep all enworlders and intrested parties apprised of whatever info there is, without having to dig through dreck.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 28, 2004)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> phhht. Thats your honor crothian.
> 
> I just think it would be nice for a specific outlet to keep all enworlders and intrested parties apprised of whatever info there is, without having to dig through dreck.




How's that my honor??  It's my humor and was tongue in cheek.

EN World goes done that's not the end of everything.  It doesn't really matter the reasons, and if you must know it seems that the little dreck on another board should be no problem.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 28, 2004)

I ment it was your honor being apprised of enworlds status 24/7 being the boards top poster....yanno. I figure you need to know when its back up so you can be the first post complaining why you list valuable posting tme.

it was a tongue in cheek reply but i think i failed. woe is me.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 28, 2004)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> I you see my logic? I hope?




Yes and no.  You don't like Nutkinland, and don't want to go there for EN World news.  Maybe someone else hates blogs, and doesn't want to touch LiveJournal with a 10 foot pole.  If the information needs to be posted somewhere outside of EN World, someone's not going to like the choice of where.  

They can't please everyone, and they can't base policy off of one vocal borad member's personal likes and dislikes.  That way lies madness.


----------



## Coik (Jan 28, 2004)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> I'm disgusted. We Enworlders shouldnt have to go to nutkinland to get info on why enworld is down. Its a vile and disgusting place and Erics Grandma has no hold there!




Art, you say that like it's a bad thing.



> Innocent Enworlders should not be exposed to that place.




Hmm...well, if by "innocent" you mean "people with no sense of humor..."



> Thus everyone can get the news in a nice docile enviroment.




I guess I'll just bite my tongue on this one, since I'm sure PKitty wouldn't appreciate me starting a board war.

NADT!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 28, 2004)

Ain't nothing wrong with Nutkinland. I very rarely go there, it's a very differnt atmosphere, but i don't see any reason to get worked up about that being the chosen up date spot. Actaully it's damn nice of them to let us take up thier space with EN world's problems.


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 28, 2004)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> I'm disgusted. We Enworlders shouldnt have to go to nutkinland to get info on why enworld is down. Its a vile and disgusting place and Erics Grandma has no hold there!
> 
> Innocent Enworlders should not be exposed to that place.
> 
> ...




One needn't post to nor read from any other posts in Nutkinland in order to get the relevant information pertaining to ENworld's down-time.  A person doesn't even have to register a username to access the general forum where the information is posted.


----------



## Thomas Heretic (Jan 28, 2004)

My mistake.


----------



## Orblivia (Jan 28, 2004)

*Are we that bad?*



			
				ArthurQ said:
			
		

> I'm disgusted. We Enworlders shouldnt have to go to nutkinland to get info on why enworld is down. Its a vile and disgusting place and Erics Grandma has no hold there!
> 
> Innocent Enworlders should not be exposed to that place.
> 
> ...




Dude we aren't the bad man in the park givin out candy.

Ok...maybe we are :-D


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 28, 2004)

I would like to remind you that when ENWorld went down for an extended period of time about a year ago Squirrel created a separate forum just for ENWorlders to go to and hang out. He even changed the code of conduct in that forum so that people who aren't used to the culture there wouldn't be offended. The fact that someone would throw this back in Squirrel's face likethat and encourage people from ENWorld not to go there because it's "vile and disgusting " is just wrong. 

But hey, if you want to set up a special blog just to offer updates on ENWorld's status, then more power to you! I think today counts as cloudy with some rain and a big old storm in the forecast.

Just don't tell people where they can and cannot go for information.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 28, 2004)

Well said, Darrin.

And on that note, I'm closing this thread.


----------

